# Slenderness ratios - How high can you go



## cokedrinker (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello,

Im an architecture student beginning to design a skyscraper for my final year project. I was wondering what is considered the maximum slenderness ratio for skyscrapers. I've been reading that 12:1, was considered the upper limit, but that book is quite dated by now. Trump tower at 11:1 is one of the bigger slenderness ratios i have come across so far.

Cheers!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

^^ What about this in Hong Kong?


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

cokedrinker said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im an architecture student beginning to design a skyscraper for my final year project. I was wondering what is considered the maximum slenderness ratio for skyscrapers. I've been reading that 12:1, was considered the upper limit, but that book is quite dated by now. Trump tower at 11:1 is one of the bigger slenderness ratios i have come across so far.
> 
> Cheers!


you should look at the Burj Dubai, it's a 808+ meter building under construction that's Very slender.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

1 Moulmein Rise, 27 floors condominium tower, Singapore


















Slender ratio 8:15, Newton Gems, Singapore. 30 floors condominium towers.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Highcliff and Summit, Hong Kong*



















By *Sher* :


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

One King West in Toronto, 51 floors and 176m tall. 11:1


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

can't see the pics


----------



## cokedrinker (Nov 16, 2006)

Does anyone know what the slenderness ratio of the High Cliff, HK is? Can't seem to find it


----------



## cokedrinker (Nov 16, 2006)

well i came across a typical floor plan here with external dimensions http://www.highcliff.com.hk/pdf/36-56f.pdf

Which dimension should be taken as the slender side of the building? The minor axis of one ellipse, OR the width of the building through where both ellipses intersect (which contains the circulation core), OR other?

Takin the minor axis of one ellipse 13.32m, gives a slenderness ratio of almost 19:1. Takin both ellipses into account and a width of approx 20m gives a slenderness ratio of about 12.5:1. 

In my opinion it should be the latter, 12.5:1. What do you all think?


----------



## E2 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd take the 19 to 1 as the ratio, which is incredible!! Averaging them doesn't really apply because the difficulty is to get something that narrow to resist wind loads etc. in that direction- in fact a long thin building is working harder 'cos you have a huge wind load and only a really small width to control those forces.


----------

